# Boa's



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

How much is a moonglow?

And in breeding terms what would you breed her with?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

How much? ....alot...if you can find one for sale.......if anyone has some this year they will be opening the bidding pretty high I reckon, but I can't post a figure as it's not my decision to make!


What to put it too? Personally I'd look for a 100% dbl het snow to go to a moonglow (or triple het moonglow)...

The reason is that it would give the largest range of offspring and I wouldn't want to do sunglow or moonglow to moonglow as both involve an albinoxalbino and that's too risky for my money!

dbl het x moonglow would give

normals
hypos
albinos
sunglows
anerys
ghosts
snows 
moonglows

triple het x moonglow would give

normals
hypos (poss super)
albinos
sunglows (poss super)
anerys
ghosts (poss super)
snows 
moonglows (poss super)


of course if you could find one the perfect snake would be a motley 100% het snow

motley dbl het snow x moonglow

normals
motleys
hypos
hypo motley
albinos
albino motley
sunglows
motley sunglow
anerys
anery motley
ghosts
ghost motley
snows 
motley snows
moonglows
motley moonglows...:mf_dribble:


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

I have never had a boa, thinking of getting a female hatchling, want something a bit "smokey" so when she is older she'd give me some nice babies. I only have room to house two, (M & F) as I use VIV's and not RUB's.

With Boa breeding it's crazy, Het for this, poss that, DH ,TH

Hear as well you can't or shouldn't mix kahl with sharp, not to breed albino to albino!!!

ARGHHH!!!

I like the look of a few as babies but they change loads getting to adulthood.

I like sunglow, can you breed these together?


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

So would a motley dbl het snow as a female be a fair bet, as by the time she old enough, maybe moonglows will be a little easier to get hold of


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Kahl and Sharp are different strains of albino and are incompatable. i.e. pointless breeding them together as you will get normals dbl het both strains..



On a seperate note, you _can_ breed albino x albino (provided the same strain) and get 100% albino offspring...but in the past people have done this and had eye deformities in the young (either cyclops or no eyes at all). Therefore I would never breed albino x albino.

sunglow is an albino hypo and so sunglow x sunglow is an albino to albino breeding as both parents are albino.


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

a double het snow motley would be the same if not more than the moonglow!! would be guessing around the 3k price for a british born one!! hopefully will produce some dhsnow motleys this year, and also paired a motley het anery to my moonglow, but dnt think its taken


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

JDKREPS said:


> a double het snow motley would be the same if not more than the moonglow!! would be guessing around the 3k price for a british born one!! hopefully will produce some dhsnow motleys this year, and also paired a motley het anery to my moonglow, but dnt think its taken


Ok so, for arguments sake you have £1K for a female and £1k for a male what would you buy? 

These will be my sole boa's.
: victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

My choice would be a sunglow and a motley het albino 

or

ghost and motley het anery


either combo gives you two co-dom mutations (hypo and motley) and a recessive mutation (albino or anery). Both combos will produce a nice range of babies, all of which will be 'known' outcomes (no possible het or possible supers)


Although, at the end of the day, the choice is entirely yours and what you like best!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

bothrops said:


> My choice would be a sunglow and a motley het albino
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Too many too pick 2 :lol2:

What would i get from those pairings?

Cheers


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Blimey..do you want me to keep them and breed them for you too!:whistling2::2thumb:


If you are going to get into breeding and specifically breeding morphs, you really should swot up on your genetics and the modes of inheritance. Part of the excitement for me is working out what I should get and comparing litters to the odds and keeping certain animals back etc etc....

for now though

sunglow (hypo albino) x motley het albino

normals
hypos
albinos
motleys
albino motley
sunglow (hypo albino)
hypo motley
motley sunglows


for the ghost (anery hypo) x motley anery just exchange albino for anery in the above list:2thumb:


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Blimey..do you want me to keep them and breed them for you too!:whistling2::2thumb:
> 
> 
> If you are going to get into breeding and specifically breeding morphs, you really should swot up on your genetics and the modes of inheritance. Part of the excitement for me is working out what I should get and comparing litters to the odds and keeping certain animals back etc etc....
> ...


:lol2: Thanks for that.

I have no idea what they look like so many seem to change colour, I do like the natural ones.

I like sunglow, moonglow, super motley, albino, square tail, super ghost, loads..............


Shall have to have a think, vin russo book? That the one I need? 


Also one(ish) final question lol

What weight or length do the male and female have to be?



Thank you, it is appreciated


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Vin Russo's book is definitely worth a look!

I would wait until the female is at least four years old and a good six/seven feet with a good girth. Plenty of people breed younger but I prefer to make sure the boa is mature enough rather than just 'big enough'.

The males can 'have a go' from around 18 months but are more likely to be fertile from 2-3 years old.....


Cheers

Andy


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Vin Russo's book is definitely worth a look!
> 
> I would wait until the female is at least four years old and a good six/seven feet with a good girth. Plenty of people breed younger but I prefer to make sure the boa is mature enough rather than just 'big enough'.
> 
> ...


Thank you :notworthy:


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

bothrops said:


> My choice would be a sunglow and a motley het albino
> 
> or
> 
> ...


 
good choices, depends what you like, for 2k youd get some nice boas, id save up a lttle extra amybe 2.5k and myself would prob go for a nice trio, maybe a triple het moonglow male, then maybe jungle het albino or anery jungle female, and a motley het albino, or anery female, if your seriouse keep in touch, will have most of what ive mentioned for sale shortly


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Mmmmmm...jjjuuungles..:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------

